

The Real Dropouts of Silicon Valley - baloop
https://medium.com/@tessr/the-real-dropouts-of-silicon-valley-b835e106031c

======
MichaelCrawford
I dropped out of my physics degree at UCSC not because I wanted to found a
startup, but because I wanted to pay the rent.

By six years later I had grown weary of always being asked in job interviews
why I never graduated, so I went back to school part-time until I did.

There's not a whole lot of use to quantum mechanics in the code I write
however my insight into physics gives me an approach to my work that I don't
see in those with CS degrees.

~~~
baloop
What was it like to go back to school? It sounds miserable to me.

